# Entrada libre de potencial (contacto seco)



## loc (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola buenas, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, es lo mismo entrada libre de potencial que contacto seco.

Mi duda es porque un dispositivo con entradas libres de potencial, y dice que la Vmax. de la entrada es 5 Vcc y Imax 50 mA.

Que tipo salida le puedo conectar a estas entradas. Le puedo conectar salidas que tengan 5Vcc o que tengan 50 mA. No hago mas que buscar una respuesta en internet y cada vez estoy mas perdio.

gracias y un saludo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 10, 2012)

Nunca habia escuchado el termino Entrada Libre de Potencial.. posiblemente si nos dieras el numero del dispositivo te podriamos ayudar un poco mas... 

Por otro lado "contacto seco" es un termino electrico que significa que un dispositivo no esta conectado por alguna razon.. por ejemplo si tienes un contactor con multiples contactos, los contactos conectados se dicen que estan humedos (wet) y los no conectados se dicen secos (dry), simplemente es una terminologia para indicar que se puede añadir una carga extra al mismo dispositivo, pero no se usa en electronica... con excepcion tal vez de los relevadores...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2012)

Lo que yo entiendo por eso es que esa entrada sencillamente hay que cerrarla con un contacto para activarla. Los datos eléctricos vienen porque a fin de cuentas detrás hay un circuito con ciertas características.


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Ago 10, 2012)

contacto seco es un termino usado para referirse a los contactos de salida de cualquier tipo de rele (relay) ya que estos no tienen conexion electrica con la entrada ( la bobina del rele) se pueden considerar sin de potencial..


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2012)

Pero eso sería una salida. Yo entiendo que una entrada "libre de potencial" es la que se conecta a ese contacto y listo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

una entrada se puede ver: 
1 --  de el lado de el circuito que sensa (esa entrada) .
2 -- o de el lado de "lo que se conectara a ella" , o sea lo que la excitara .

caso 1 --- puede ser una entrada "seca " o libre de potencial un opto, el cual hablamos de el led emisor, PERO  si bien no tendra potencial si necesita recibirlo , y por lo tanto necesitas saber los valores que recibe.

caso 2 ---- como dijeron mas arriba de contactos secos.

pero igual hay algo muy importante: una cosa es lo que uno piensa o dice y otra cosa es LO QUE ES EN REALIDAD.
asi que necesitas la info completa a ver que se trata el asunto .


----------

